# Troubles understanding girls..



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

LMAO. Thanks for making my night, @Hotes McGoats. PEW PEW!!






And seriously, yes, people who are bitter about love you should not extend it to a hatred to the other gender. It's the same as when a woman goes, "All men only want is sex" or men going "all women are gold diggers." It's bitterness and sexist and this sort of all or none thinking is usually wrong and leads to misunderstanding between the sexes. You can choose to be bitter or you can choose to be compassionate. It's your choice.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vineink said:


> Experiences "mature" people, not time


You're right. There is no natural maturity that takes place throughout one's life. >.> Come on now.


----------

